
Show HN: Video Course, Hands-On Web Development with Hyperapp V2 - mrozbarry
https://twitter.com/mrozbarry/status/1137572527285395456
======
mrozbarry
Full disclosure, I am the author of this course, and it is available on Packt,
Udemy, and others to come in the next couple of days.

If you prefer not to go to twitter with their link tracking, the course links
are as follows:

Packt: [https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-
web-d...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-web-
development-hyperapp-v2-video)

Udemy: [https://www.udemy.com/hands-on-web-development-with-
hyperapp...](https://www.udemy.com/hands-on-web-development-with-hyperapp-v2/)

Currently, both Packt and Udemy have the course up at a discounted price, and
I will be distributing some discount codes over the next few weeks via
twitter.

